# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Банджо

## Гонтий

Вот, такая вот веселуха!:biggrin:
*Yakety Sax* 
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/mp3/kantri/yakety_sax.mp3
*The Entertainer* 
http://www.banjohangout.ws/users/aud...1952622007.mp3

----------


## Лев

> The Entertainer


Страница не найдена...

----------


## Гонтий

*Лев*,
 Не знаю в чем дело, все качается, я проверил...
Тут может быть только одна причина! Скачивать нужно в Explorer, так как наш сайт "заточен" программистом под эту прогу...
Были несколько раз жалобы по этому поводу.:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Скачивать нужно в Explorer


я и пользуюсь им...

----------


## Kliakca

*Гонтий*,не спорьте.
Вот что выдаёт ссылка  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/693064.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Старый Гуслик

А у меня Данлоуд-Мастер автоматом первую сразу скачал - очень приятная, а про вторую сказал, что отсутствует на сервере. Эксплорер.

----------


## Гонтий

Вообще, ребята странная ситуация!
Я ее скачал перед тем как дать сюда ссылку, а теперь мне тоже показало то, что ее нет на сервере...
Дело в том, что она лежала на сайте банджистов - www.banjohangout
Что за хрень?
В общем я закачал ее на свой сайт:http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=464
А здесь, на моем сайте еще несколько вещей, а так же на Видео:
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/vie...?p=18796#18796

----------


## anmi

СпасибО!!  :Ok:

----------


## Гонтий

*anmi*,
 Молдавия! Это ж почти тоже самое, что и Румыния!:biggrin:
Ну тебе то разница видна больше чем мне!
Я это к тому, что сейчас разучиваю Румынскую народную мелодию Гриншпуна. На банджо она звучит оригинально, почти как цимбалы! Вообще-то она написана для скрипки...
Когда запишу, обязательно покажу.:wink: :Aga:

----------


## shans

*Гонтий*,
 Спасибо !Класс !

----------


## Kimmmi

*Гонтий*,
 Большое спасибо! 
 :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Гонтий

Спасибо!
А вот тут я записал видео:
http://www.flymovies.ru/movies/downl...vils_dream.mpg
Правда в домашней обстановке, и аккомпанемент с компа.

Здесь Видео с Фестиваля Кантри в прошлом году, который мы организовали и провели силами своей семьи:
http://www.fly-movies.ru/movies/download/Fest08.wmv
Это Видео - интернетный вариант, сжатый - 320МВ
А вообще его сделали на DVD, хорошего качества, на 2х дисках

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо!
> А вот тут я записал видео:
> http://www.flymovies.ru/movies/downl...vils_dream.mpg
> Правда в домашней обстановке, и аккомпанемент с компа.


Object not found!:frown:



> Здесь Видео с Фестиваля Кантри в прошлом году, который мы организовали и провели силами своей семьи:
> http://www.fly-movies.ru/movies/download/Fest08.wmv
> Это Видео - интернетный вариант, сжатый - 320МВ


320МВ :Vah:

----------


## Гонтий

*Лев*,
 Так это весь Фестиваль-3 часа концерта! 6ГВ на 2х дисках
А первое видео, да, что-то нет его на сервере...
Блин!
Так, я узнал! Там неправильная была запись ссылки:
Нужно так:
http://www.fly-movies.ru/movies/down...vils_dream.mpg

----------

